# Best Sites When Stoned



## torontobudlover (Nov 1, 2007)

Dunno if this thread has been started before, feel free to get rid of it if it has. 
But when im high i like to surf. Oddly enough i like to learn stuff, learning cool things about science and history and stuff totally blows my mind when my mind is totally blown.

example: Fuck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dreadnight (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh I know. I love to cram my head with wierd shit. I love to surf when I'm high too. Thats how I learned to grow.


----------



## Schmidty (Nov 18, 2007)

These games are great mind fuckers while youre stoned... If you like a good puzzle. 

Eye Maze


----------



## Schmidty (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm also a big fan of checking out different forms of art posted online... 

These have always been great to dive into while you're all twackered.

Pics


----------



## InkEYE. (Nov 25, 2007)

a couple of times a week I pull a few bowls then go put up a few stencils around the streets.
thats always fun.
sometimes a little messy if I forget gloves and a mask though.


----------



## Jontaidoe (Nov 26, 2007)

I like to whitewater kayak.


----------



## Lounge (Nov 28, 2007)

YTMND.com bunch of really funny stuff there...even make your own. Anyone else do these?
Youtube.com is alway good for wasting hours...check out David Sides.
PV3D Depth of Field - Test 5
» Bluâs Animated Wall Artwork - Xpock Videos
The Impossible Quiz - Play it on Not Doppler
Bombay TV ::: Subtitle movie ! - make some funny vids

Lounge


----------



## upinchronic1 (Nov 28, 2007)

"Yit be his feiris he wald haue fukkit: / Ye brek my hairt, my bony ane" That was good stuff right there. like "romeo and juliet would haf fukkit yit there familes hated itother"


----------



## upinchronic1 (Nov 28, 2007)

in case your confused, beleive it or not that last qoute was all me


----------



## upinchronic1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Schmidty said:


> These games are great mind fuckers while youre stoned... If you like a good puzzle.
> 
> Eye Maze


 
Wtf, i cant get pass the first level, is it possible? Is the hornyness of the man the downfall of society?whats up?


----------



## 420 (Feb 22, 2008)

Schmidty said:


> I'm also a big fan of checking out different forms of art posted online...
> 
> These have always been great to dive into while you're all twackered.
> 
> Pics


nice site - i love the art


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Big up toronto What!


----------



## 420 (Feb 22, 2008)

cool trees:
Cool Trees Pictures | Cool Trees Images | Cool Trees Pics | Cool Trees Photos


----------



## Chewba Goodin (Mar 1, 2008)

strange site I found while blazed up the other day...


Landover Baptist | Where the Worthwhile Worship. Unsaved Unwelcome.


----------



## VanIsle420 (Mar 5, 2008)

I went to that eyemaze.com, scrolled down doobie in hand, saw a button called "Grow Island", instinctively I clicked it the only "real" instructions are click the buttons in your own selective order.....It is one of the most messed up flash games i have ever played..you gotta try it. 
Cheers


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Apr 1, 2008)

Schmidty said:


> I'm also a big fan of checking out different forms of art posted online...
> 
> These have always been great to dive into while you're all twackered.
> 
> Pics


If you like looking at a bunch of pics and not just funny ones. Like trippy ones or things for a crazy wallpaper go to www.devianart.com just go to the left side and find the psychedelic shit.


----------



## Hey im new (Apr 1, 2008)

I like to watch funny videos on youtube and read encyclopedia dramatica articles. I love to laugh when im baked


----------



## gogrow (Apr 6, 2008)

420 said:


> cool trees:
> Cool Trees Pictures | Cool Trees Images | Cool Trees Pics | Cool Trees Photos


 
that was awesome bro!


----------



## ZenMaster (Apr 6, 2008)

I frequent Break.com when I'm high, some funny stuff on there.


----------



## chitrette (Apr 6, 2008)

I tend to just use the stumble upon add on for firefox, it takes you to all kinds of random sites of interest, really kind of cool actually. Keeps my stoned mind racing for hours.


----------



## Brunox (May 19, 2008)

OMG watch these!!!

YouTube - Unicorn Planet #1

fucked up shit.


----------



## KidCreole (May 20, 2008)

oddly enough, me getting lifted is what made me start looking at the intricacy of growing a plant myself. as someone on this site aptly put it," smoking pot is not addictive, growing is." truest statement ever!


----------



## sparkitman (May 20, 2008)

some interesting stuff on WE BRING YOU NOTHING BUT THE - COOLEST STUFF OUT THERE

also just picking shit on wikipedia can totally blow my mind..ex. ufo.bigfoof.nessie


----------



## nickfury510 (May 25, 2008)

torontobudlover said:


> Dunno if this thread has been started before, feel free to get rid of it if it has.
> But when im high i like to surf. Oddly enough i like to learn stuff, learning cool things about science and history and stuff totally blows my mind when my mind is totally blown.
> 
> example: Fuck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


haahaaaaa........i just read this whole fucking thing....


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 25, 2008)

soft-secrets.com best marijuana magazine ever- naked ladies with gorgeous buds and great grow advice, all magazines free in complete download able pdf form


----------



## moomate (May 28, 2008)

I stumbled upon this a couple years ago, stoned out of my mind. It's something to read...

Sex with dolphins


----------



## Vendishta (May 28, 2008)

I very rarely session the internet when I'm stoned. I usually just watch films or TV Shows such as Shameless, Eastenders or Skins.


----------



## earlymorninstonepeomp (Jun 1, 2008)

bangedup.com


----------



## Lacy (Jun 2, 2008)

*this one.......*


----------



## t00lb0x (Jun 25, 2008)

uncyclopedia is pretty fun to browse around on

Main Page - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia


----------



## Konsit (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned ebaumsworld.com got some cool stuff there for stoners


----------



## earlymorninstonepeomp (Jun 29, 2008)

bangedup.com or........myfreepaysite.com


----------



## littlebat (Jun 29, 2008)

One of my faves is the Gallery of Regrettable Food:

LILEKS (James) Gallery of Regrettable Food


----------



## gogrow (Jun 29, 2008)

earlymorninstonepeomp said:


> bangedup.com or........myfreepaysite.com


 
is it true you get hair on your palms??


----------



## fremonttroll (Jun 30, 2008)

Stuff On My Cat: Stuff + Cats = Awesome

'nuff said


----------



## jordan65 (Aug 30, 2008)

strain reviews and some weird videos


----------



## jordan65 (Aug 30, 2008)

and any site with free 80's arcade games


----------



## mr thc (Sep 1, 2008)

Jean Le Fucker!


----------



## Illegalbreather (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks for the tip!


----------



## mrmagoo4U (Feb 22, 2009)

torontobudlover said:


> Dunno if this thread has been started before, feel free to get rid of it if it has.
> But when im high i like to surf. Oddly enough i like to learn stuff, learning cool things about science and history and stuff totally blows my mind when my mind is totally blown.
> 
> example: Fuck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



If you like looking at a bunch of pics and not just funny ones. Like trippy ones or things for a crazy wallpaper go to www.thinkgum.com just go to the left side and find the psychedelic shit.


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Feb 22, 2009)

deja vu 8|


----------



## Rammzi (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.belowthelion.co.za is my favourite. Or this here rollitup m8.


----------



## tricka (Feb 18, 2011)

EROWID


----------



## redivider (Feb 21, 2011)

i like ebaumsworld.com


----------



## bunnyface (Feb 23, 2011)

ha,,its an older site but post secrets.com is always good for a laugh,, the name kinda gives it away.


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 23, 2011)

www.google.com/www.xhamster.com


----------



## doowmd (Feb 23, 2011)

subbed and repped!


----------



## SensiJimmy (Feb 23, 2011)

youtube... led zeppelin videos


----------



## Derple (Feb 23, 2011)

some of these games get me mind fucked when im baked 
http://www.miniclip.com/games/en/


----------



## BongHits4Jesus (Mar 4, 2011)

moomate said:


> I stumbled upon this a couple years ago, stoned out of my mind. It's something to read...
> 
> Sex with dolphins


as fucked up as it sounds i am now wondering what having sex with a dolphin would be like...


----------

